# Anyone want...



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

A big burl? I had some trees trimmed about a month ago and they took off this large burl. It is out of an oak tree, and about 14" x 14" I'd guess, and seems very solid. The branch it was on was probably only 5-6" in diameter. Im located on the west side of Houston, and work in the Galleria area. I seem to remember that oak wasnt the best for turning but thought I'd throw it out there to see if someone wants it.

Oh, that's a Size 11 Birkenstock included for reference.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I think it would make some great projects. I would love it for bottle stoppers. Might even get a small bowl or two as well.

I'm not close


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting ! I was thinking yesterday that no one was out there ! Would love to see what someone turns from this ! LL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Think GB would kill for that if he had his 'factory' completed down on the sand...


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> Think GB would kill for that if he had his 'factory' completed down on the sand...


Not sure what sand you're referencing, but I will be in Galveston this weekend if he (or anyone else) is down that way.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

GB = galvbay - he's got a lathe big enough to handle that.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> GB = galvbay - he's got a lathe big enough to handle that.


Ah yes, I remember that. I used to check this part of the forum out a lot a couple of years ago. I really wanted to get in to turning after seeing all the masterpieces you guys make. But new wife, and then new child have kept me busy.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

problem with oak burls is they "move" quite a bit as they dry, I think.

I've got several pen blanks from MesquiteMan - they're beautiful, but I can't imagine try to turn a bowl out of that burl.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

bottle stoppers...just sayin............


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

If no one else claims, i'd like to try to slow dry and give a whirl. Haven't been into bowls much but woudn't mind giving it a try.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

So much wood...so little time! I'd love to put my name on that chunk but I just don't have time now. Looks like a AWESOME burl! Let us know what happens to it. gb


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

HEY SLIPKNOT - I gotcha a great piece of Oak Burl. I figure you can do more with it than I can so I'll try to run it over to you this week if you're going to be around. I'll drop you a PM and we can talk about it.

Tom..........


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Got pm and replyed. Will call you.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks bjones2571 so much for letting this hunk of wood go and sending out for what hopefully will be a sucessful project. And Thanks again Tom for even bringing it down this way and was good to see you again. Hopefully, we can all meet again soon for a little turning exposition with gb when he is ready for his showing of his convention hall he has built. I just hope I can do this hunk of wood some justice but will sure give it a good try anyway. Thanks again, so much.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to run it over to you Dale. It's a real interesting piece of wood and I can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

So got any game plans..let it dry, cut open? 

I want to see the twisted curly knobs inside....is it heavy?

Looking forward to seeing the results...when you go for it..do the step by step with photos LOL


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Glad to pass it on to you guys. When they cut it down from the tree and I saw and felt the weight of it, I knew that I had to rescue it from the wood chipper and send it to you guys. Please post up pics of your progress and final results. Bill, as to the weight, I thought it was probably 25-30 lbs. Its a fairly large chunk of wood. Viking 48, it was good to meet you. Thanks for taking the piece out to SK.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

It was good to meet you too Brendan. Glad to run it out to Slip - we had a good visit as well. Glad you saved it - that should make one heck of a piece.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I hope to start on it soon. It would take forever to natural dry and i am afraid it could split waiting to dry also. I will post in the stages when i see what i can make from it. Anxious to see what supprises it has for me. And it will stay as one piece and not cut it up.


----------

